# Wie fische ich ein Drachkowitch System???



## Skunk2000 (23. März 2002)

Hallo zusammen!
Will, wenn die schonzeit zuende ist, mit köfi auf hecht angeln, nur mir ist es zu langweilig ihn an der pose anzubieten! will mit totem köfi spinnen und kenne nur diese methode, ein stahlvrofach vom mund zum weidloch und dann unten einen drilling dran, nur man darf nicht anschlagen, sondern sollte ihn erst abziehen lassen, aber das kann ich nicht (anschlagreflex)!!!
Die 2te methode wäre das drachkowitch system, nur wie montier ich den köfi und wie wird er geführt???
Danke schonmal für eure antworten!!!


----------



## Hummer (23. März 2002)

Hallo Skunk,

Du steckst den V-förmigen Draht in das Maul des toten Köderfisches und ziehst den Fisch bis zum Blei heran. Dann stichst Du auf jeder Seite des Fisches einen Drilling ein. Anschließend wickelst Du den Kupfer- oder Messingdraht um den Kopf des Köderfisches, nach einigen Windungen ziehst Du ihn einmal durch die Kiemenöffnungen und wickelst den Rest auf. So übersteht der Köderfisch viele Würfe und Du kannst Deinem Anschlagreflex freien Lauf lassen.

Geführt wird dieses System wie ein Jig. Am besten nimmst Du eine geflochtene Schnur in Signalfarbe. Stell Dir vor, die Rute wäre der Zeiger einer Uhr. Auswerfen, Köder auf den Boden sinken lassen, Rute anheben bis 11 Uhr. Fisch absinken lassen, dabei Schnur durch Kurbeln gespannt halten. Wenn der Fisch den Boden erreicht hat, erkennbar am Zusammenfallen der gespannten Schnur, Rute wieder auf 11 Uhr anheben.

Wenn Du diese Abläufe flüssig drauf hast, kannst Du beim Aufprall des Fisches am Boden nicht gleich anheben, sondern einen kleinen Ruck mit dem Handgelenk dazwischenschalten. Dies soll ein Überschlagen des Köderfisches am beweglich aufgehängten Blei bewirken. 

Du kannst die Köderführung auch variieren. Kleine Hüpfer am Grund, in dem Du die Rute nicht stetig bis zur 11-Uhr-Stellung durchziehst, sondern ruckweise.

Auch kannst Du den Köderfisch bei hängerfreiem Grund einfach langsam über den Boden ziehen oder ihn auch einmal für fünf Minuten liegenlassen. Dann darfst Du Dich aber nicht wundern, wenn Du einen Aal an der Spinnangel hast. 

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## Sabbi (23. März 2002)

Ich kann mir das schlecht vorstellen, hat villeicht jemand einen Link?
Trotzdem vielen dank Hummer!


----------



## Hummer (24. März 2002)

Hallo Sabbi,

hier siehst Du ein selbstgebasteltes Drachkovitch-System und einen Sandra-Twister mit montiertem Drachkovitch.







Zwischen den Haken ist der V-förmige Draht, auf den der Fisch aufgezogen wird. Ganz rechts siehst Du den Kupferdraht zum fixieren.

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## Bowman (25. März 2002)

Hallo Sabbi und Skunk,

hier habt ihr noch einen Link: Drachkovitch 

Dort wird die Angeltechnik ziemlich genau beschrieben.
(Hat aber Hummer auch schon sehr schön erklärt ...)


----------



## wolf (26. März 2002)

@Hummer: top!


----------

